# Goats won't separate?



## sledneck047 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm new to this packing with goats and also new to this forum. Me and My friend bought one goat each two saanens so 2 goats total, they are brothers and will not separte. they kick and wine and baahh all day if they arent together they were ramming the fence also?
Is there any tips for me?
thanks 
Bridger


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Goats are herd animals. It would be normal for them to
be upset if separated. 

Why do you need to separate them?

It is best to use a animals normal behavior to your
advantage. Not work against it.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

It would have been better to start with a bottle baby for a single goat. But if the deed is done, go sleep in the pen a few days. Take a book. You want him to bond to you since he has lost his 'buddy'. And get him another animal to keep him company when you're not there. Take him on long walks to help work out the stress. 

I have five goats. The fifth is designated to be my 'buddy' rather than paired with another goat. I take him to work and visit him on breaks and walk him at lunch. By making many small visits, he will get the idea that he doesn't have to panic when I am not in sight. I do it at home as well. He has free roam of the yard, not in the pen with the other goats. I visit him frequently and he can wait by the door or go about his business exploring. When by the door, he can see me through the glass.

After lunch yesterday, I forgot to tie him, and he stood quietly by the door waiting for me for nearly an hour before I discovered my mistake. The real fun of having pack goats isn't the packing. That is a mere side benefit. They each have their own personalities. As you get to know your goat you'll enjoy the time you spend with him even if you aren't packing.

Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

> It would have been better to start with a bottle baby for a single goat. But if the deed is done, go sleep in the pen a few days. Take a book. You want him to bond to you since he has lost his 'buddy'. And get him another animal to keep him company when you're not there. Take him on long walks to help work out the stress.


Did I miss something in the original post?
I did not see where his buddy was lost?
It just looked like they wanted to separate the two
brothers and each walk just their own goats.



> I'm new to this packing with goats and also new to this forum. Me and My friend bought one goat each two saanens so 2 goats total, they are brothers and will not separte. they kick and wine and baahh all day if they arent together they were ramming the fence also?
> Is there any tips for me?


I recommend you or your friend to walk both goats.
They could hurt themselves if left alone. I accually just
heard about someone who locked the goat in a stall.
And took his horse buddy for a ride. And the goat is
now lame due to trying to escape. Welcome to the group.
R.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Ouch with the Jeffers band ;-) I am usually Mr. Understanding, and now you say I am Miss Understanding. ;-) If that's the case, it sure is easier to walk two goats than one.


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Bridger,

We're also new to goats (but absolutely LOVING them!) and to the forum. I'm glad you posted this question.

We have a pair of baby Saanan wethers who are inseparable. Our goal for them is carting and we originally planned on having them pull individually. But they are they are so much happier together (and more focused) that we are thinking about having them pull in tandem. Even at less than 3 months, they are showing a preference for which walks on the left or right side of the "team" and when we practice walking side by side on their leads. I wasn't sure if this was a good idea; it just seemed that working with their preferences them would make all three of us happier campers. 

Rose-Marie
Chehalis, WA


----------

